# Variabilis not eating flies/problem with tongue?



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

So, out of the 13 variabilis I have, there is ONE that is skinnier than a toothpick (ok not that skinny). He is at least 9 months old.

I have monitored him for a while now. He won't eat a fly unless he is absolutely starving, but, when I notice him trying to eat a fly, he goes to catch it, and the fly never makes it to his mouth. It is like the fly falls short, or his tongue gets caught, or he doesn't open his mouth wide enough. He usually devours the fly on the 2nd or 3rd attempt, and sometimes the fly is just stuck.

Initially thinking he had some major illness, I quarantined him for over a month. When fed springtails, he goes balls to the wall and gets fat. When given nothing but flies, he slims down and eats only when necessary for survival, failing to capture the fly on the first attempt. This leads me to think needing to use his tongue a bit more to catch a fly, maybe there is something wrong there?

Also, another note. After he eats ONE fly, ONE. He then runs away from the feeding area like what he just did was so disgusting he has to go cry in a corner.

Wut?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I would search up vitamin a deficiency or short tongue syndrome. What supplements do you use? You can buy Repashy Vit a. I dust my fruit flies with it once a month. Definitely don't dust them too much with it though as it can harm your frogs. Just do a little searching and see what you can find.


And if it was me, I would take him out and put him in a q/t tank. It will give him a little less competition when hunting for flies and you can keep a good eye on him.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is an old but informative thread on short tongue:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/7152-short-tongue-syndrome.html

Definitely separate the frog from the group. Ideally, it should be a QT tank with lots of hiding spots so that the frog doesn't feel stressed. I would keep feeding the frog springtails so at least he is getting SOME energy; if the frog is emaciated you have to fatten him up somehow. Don't overwhelm the frog with too many springtails also, because this can stress the frog out as well. Also, in case you're not supplementing with it already, you should get repashy cal plus to dust flies with (Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: Calcium Plus :: Calcium Plus 4 oz BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center). As mentioned, it is also crucial to address the frog's (probable) vitamin A deficiency with repashy vit A (Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: Vitamin A Plus :: Vitamin A Plus 4 oz BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center). Since he's having trouble with the flies, feed him a few at a time/day.

Also, what conditions is the frog being kept in? Is he in one viv with the other 13? Post some pictures, they're really helpful.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I am curious what size enclosure are these 13 frogs in? Then I was going to suggest that your problem frog is likely stressed out being in with all the other frogs I was going to suggest you se him up in his own cage and offer a variety of food to get him to recover. To my surprise you say you did that and once he recovered you put him back into the problem expecting a different outcome. As far as him wanting just springtails again I would see that as him getting weak again wanting easier to eat food.I always tell people to read their animals instead of the book, the animals don't read the book, they don't know what they are supposed to do.I would also think about splitting your group in half. Bill


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

They are all in a 75 gallon tank with more broms than they all can utilize if each hid in one brom among other various hiding places.

I mist 2 times a day for 12 seconds.

Here is my supplement schedule
Monday - (or first of the month) Repashy Vit a
Monday - Repashy Vit d + cal
Tuesday - Repashy Multivit
Wed- Rep Vit d + cal
Thurs - Rep Multivit
Fri - Vit d
sat - Multi
Sun - Vit d

He is not shy. He is out more than most the others foraging. Not afraid of my hand, etc. At first I expected a different outcome when I put him back in because I thought he was having issues with food competition, but that is not the case as I saw afterwards. I feed them more flies than they can consume, and as always, I keep springs in the tank. I always drop a few flies from him when I feed and he looks at them for a good 3 minutes then he either hops away and looks elsewhere or looks around the flies completely ignoring them.

Thanks for the link on the short tongue! After reading it, I am going to give the feline clinicare tactic a shot.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

oh, and here is the build i believe:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/91065-no-name-frog-tank.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Your dusting schedule goes into great detail, but is rather confusing. Some of those products don't exist. What is Repashy Vitamin D and/or Repashy vitamin D + calcium? Maybe you are talking about Calcium Plus? Perhaps you mean SuperCal HyD, SuperCal Med, or even SuperCal LoD?? Without using the actual product names, I really have no idea what you are actually using.
I'm guessing you mean Repashy Supervite when you say "multivit", but that's just a guess.

I can't comment on the vitamin D, or the Vitamin D + Calcium at all, because I really don't know what you are talking about.
The Supervite is out of place...unless the Vitamin D is actually one of the Hyd, MeD, or even the LoD.
In either case, it is improper use and unbalanced. Supervite (if that's what you mean) has very little calcium in it. I believe the only calcium in it is only a carrier. It is designed to be used hand in hand, and BALANCED, with SuperCal HyD, Supercal MeD, or Supercal LoD. Whatever you are actually using, it is all out of balance.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats her, but outdated pic 

Ah, you are correct. My bad on the Repashy call, it is Rep-Cal

I use Rep-cal Herptivite, Calcium w/Vit D and Repashy Vit A


----------

